# humminbird or lowrance ?



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

got a sea nymph gls, looking to upgrade fishfinder/gps. only fish skeeter and erie. looking for 8 to 9 inch screen. witch is better!!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Both are excellent. I always have had hummingbird. Very good units and great company. Go on factoryoutletstore.com and compare different units. Lawrance units often come without a transducer so make shure to check that out when comparing costs with hummingbird.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Humminbird 998!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

was lookin at the humminbird 859/958 but a friend said lawance has beter software fer erie


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Take a good look at the Garmins. I have been an HB man for years . But the Garmin Chirp series has me extremely interested. Garmin has 7 " 8 " and 10 " screens.

The CHIRP technology seems to be outshining the old fixed frequency fish finders.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

papaperch said:


> Take a good look at the Garmins. I have been an HB man for years . But the Garmin Chirp series has me extremely interested. Garmin has 7 " 8 " and 10 " screens.
> 
> The CHIRP technology seems to be outshining the old fixed frequency fish finders.


Lowrance also now offers CHIRP models...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

